# Wadkin RS Lathe - help with measurements



## schnapps95 (11 Feb 2017)

Hi everybody.

Can anybody help me with some measurements for a Wadkin RS Tool Rest Holder as I am going to fabricate one so we can use the double tee tool rests.

Ours is a 10” lathe and I am not sure ours is the correct one as there would be 3 different sizes. I have done a drawing with the sizes on that I know can anybody fill in the remainder please.

The picture of the tool rests for the gap are for an 8” and 10” lathes, I was able to measure these so if anybody would like these measurements let me know. I was allowed to borrow the large one and the foundry cast one from it at a cost of £150 + VAT. 

Has anybody been watching eBay and all the RS Lathes being dismantled and sold in bits, what do you think of the prices?


----------



## Keithie (11 Feb 2017)

I cant help with yorur main question, sorry. 

I have, though, been watching the dismantling of these old lathes to sell as parts with sadness. At one point I thought of buying an RS headstock and motor to act as a bowl turner ...but the seller had separated the motor andthe headstock and was selling them separately ...the issue being that the motor had the lower part of the pulley for sale with it while the upper part was with the headstock 

The pricing is awkward as the big lumps of iron are cheap but the smaller parts are quite competitively bid for ...and I didnt fancy bidding for a big bit as I might get scammed (or genuinely outbid to excess) on the required smaller parts!


----------



## merlin (11 Feb 2017)

Hello,

I have an RS 10 and the dimensions that you show are the same as mine, I also have an 8 but the tool rest holder is the same - handy as I use them both for a longer rest.

It is a shame watching the RS bits get broken up but maybe it is getting some old lathes going again, as far as the prices are concerned I'm not sure. I need a gap bed section for mine and when I asked him about it was removed and the price seemed to go up! The problem is where else can you get parts from....

Merlin


----------



## schnapps95 (12 Feb 2017)

Thanks Merling. Any chance of the measurements for the 8" one please. I have made a full set of double tee rests and I am going to make a pattern (some time) and have two castings made so we can use the rests, one on e-bay sold for £300.00. Be wary of the seller! I bought an item on 19Jan and still waiting for it to arrive after several e-mails. He also ends auctions early citing (error in listings) but the never reappear on e-bay again. Regarding your gap bed section I am waiting for a reply from a gentleman and depending on his reply I might be able to help you. Kind regards schnapps95


----------



## merlin (12 Feb 2017)

The 8" one is the same size as the 10", I'm not sure why as I assumed they would be different.
If you can help with the gap bed section I would very much appreciate it as it is of limited use without it - please keep me posted.
Here's a couple of photos:

Merlin


----------



## 1tenrob (25 Feb 2017)

Merlin, as a newby to the world of Wadkin and turning, I am interested to see you are in Oxfordshire. Me too. My machine is not a shiny as the one you have posted.


----------



## merlin (26 Feb 2017)

Hello 1tenrob,

Shiny isn't everything, back in my motorbike days they used to say "its not the chrome that gets you home".

If everything works how it should and you have some enjoyment with it who cares what it looks like, how about sending in some photos?

Merlin


----------



## 1tenrob (2 Mar 2017)

Hi Merlin. I am currently lambing the sheep which means a shortage of sleep.
But will do have a couple of photos so far and I will see if I can get them posted.
It is one I had been looking out for for a while as it came with the cross- slide tool post.
Oddly it does not have any Wadkin plaques only one form the dealer Cooksley, unless they used the original Wadkin serial numbers? We are over near Wantage, is that you part of Oxon ?
Rob.


----------



## merlin (3 Mar 2017)

Hello Rob,

You're not to far from me and you're not far from Toolpost either so that's handy.

Merlin


----------



## schnapps95 (8 Mar 2017)

Hi. Merlin. I have waited a month and the gentleman hasn't responded so I am in the process of rebuilding the RS lathe which means unfortunately I can't fix you up with a gap piece, sorry. Kind regards schnapps95


----------



## 1tenrob (10 Mar 2017)

Struggling to get photos uploaded.
Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## nev (10 Mar 2017)

1tenrob":36xa8oh1 said:


> Struggling to get photos uploaded.
> Any advice gratefully received.



picture-posting-guide-t63716.html


----------



## 1tenrob (16 Mar 2017)

CHJ thank you for all that info. It seems that a) I don't understand how to make a photo small enough b) it maybe only suited to pcs and not Macs? All my pics are taken with my iPhone and they all seem to be too big to upload. I have no idea how to make them smaller. They upload to flea bay with no problem. Is there anything else I can try? Thanks.


----------



## merlin (19 Mar 2017)

When I take photos with my iphone I send them to my pc, when I press send it asks me if I want to resize the photo, I use the medium setting.

I then put the photo from my email into the pictures library to store it and from there it will upload ok.

Merlin


----------



## 1tenrob (19 Mar 2017)

The Wadkin arriving home.












Has this worked ?

Is it me? It is a bit sad to see so many on fleabay being sold as bits.


----------



## merlin (21 Mar 2017)

It doesn't look too bad, nothing a good clean and service won't sort out.

Would be good if you started a new post with plenty of photos.

The main thing is that it is complete so shouldn't take much to get you started.

The killing off the lathes on the bay is a bit sad particularly at those prices but if it keeps others running...
Thing is all the unsold bits will be scrapped.

Merlin


----------



## 1tenrob (29 Mar 2017)

Merlin. Just to say I have a build project going on at present that will end up giving me a workshop space and other things. I will then start a new thread for the lathe moving in and being turned on for the first time. As you say I think it needs a deep clean and service. What grease do you use in the main bearings?


----------



## merlin (30 Mar 2017)

I just use multi purpose grease.

Merlin


----------



## 1tenrob (1 Apr 2017)

I have plenty of that. Will give them all a good top up. Thank you.


----------

